# Any Software Update coming soon???



## rsicard (Aug 24, 2003)

I know Dish's history with software updates, but I've had the 922 since week one and there hasn't been an update several months...

Does anyone know any status of even beta testing on the version of software??? Any news on the new Room Extender???


----------



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

I just got one tonight...

Went from:
Software Version: S105XACB
Boot Strap Version: 1333XACB
Transceiver Firmware: 0047
Front Panel Firmware: 0026
Sling Firmware ID: 2-0-150 


To:
Software Version: S106XACB
Boot Strap Version: 1333XACB
Transceiver Firmware: 0049
Front Panel Firmware: 0026
Sling Firmware ID: 2-0-170


----------



## rsicard (Aug 24, 2003)

me to...but what does it address?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Apparently, yes...

Closing this thread and redirecting to the sticky thread :

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=180736


----------

